# What do you expect from a good computer case?



## saikiasunny (Nov 24, 2015)

So i was just going over shopping sites and saw the amount of cases currently available. The number of cases is huge. 
Cheap cases, large cases, inverted cases..... But only few cases offered something new to the table. They are all same steel and plastic boxes that we are used to. 
Yes they have evolved from those ugly beige and white plastic boxes but do you still think that is it enough to add some paint, lights and a couple of cases to make them cool?

My motive here is to know what do you expect from a good looking and feature rich case? Are you okay with the external designs and internal structures or do you want a change? Do you want something additional from the case, any particular feature that will make a case revolutionary?

This post is just to get some views from you guys. Some let the comments pour in!


----------



## topgear (Nov 26, 2015)

1. Good Build quality this includes not only the plastic or metals but also the wires, usb and audio ports etc.
2. Proper mounting holes.
3. Easier installation for the components.
4. Enough space to work comfortably.
5. Proper Ventilation and Provision for Future cooling upgrades like taller cpu coolers or water cooling.
6. Compatibility with different kind of motherboards.

Aesthetic beauty comes at last.


----------



## mitraark (Nov 26, 2015)

topgear said:


> Aesthetic beauty comes at last.



I would like to disagree  Most of cabinet buying decisions are based upon how it looks. Not saying it's the logical thing to do, just stating facts ..


----------



## topgear (Nov 26, 2015)

Yep, good looks mostly wins  but most of the reputed pc cabinet manufacturers makes good looking cabinets with good features and usability too. This is why most people are after good looking cabinets from good brands.


----------



## saikiasunny (Dec 3, 2015)

The reason i started this thread coz i had a design in my mind and wanted to know what real users from their case. Conceptual design is different and problem solving design is something else.
I think the aesthetics of a case really makes it or breaks it. People say that they only care about function, but this is not true. 
I don't understand, why don't Indian companies come up with their own product lines for simple components. Is it that difficult?


----------



## cute.bandar (Dec 3, 2015)

I normally bought the cheapest cabinet (its just a dabba) , but now know better.



> Do you want something additional from the case, any particular feature that will make a case revolutionary?


There is one thing, but that may be beyond what you looking for. I'll say it just in case..
An open small desktop specification that anybody can use. we already have it, mini-itx ?, if I can add a battery (open standard , known specs) and an optional holder for a display (again open specs) == a  kind of open laptop/mobile-mini-desktop.



> Good Build quality this includes not only the plastic or metals but also the wires, usb and audio ports etc.


I personally feel this is the most important point of all. In fact for a good case this not a feature but a prerequisite.
With a previous shitty case I had issues like
- power button remaining pressed down (internally) causing my computer to reboot continuously..
- shitty audio/usb ports that stopped working
- cabinet shaking due to fan





> Aesthetic beauty comes at last.


Agreed, but this is might be true for enthusiasts who carefully buy each part and assemble.


----------



## saikiasunny (Dec 3, 2015)

cute.bandar said:


> There is one thing, but that may be beyond what you looking for. I'll say it just in case..
> An open small desktop specification that anybody can use. we already have it, mini-itx ?, if I can add a battery (open standard , known specs) and an optional holder for a display (again open specs) == a  kind of open laptop/mobile-mini-desktop.



hmm what you are looking for is a modular desktop format, Like plug and play parts, Razer has a concept for it. but it is crazy expensive. 
There are too many proprietary connectors used in a PC. that is the major problem i can think of. If there were standard connections all over then there will be less mess and easier upgradibility.


----------

